

Ask HN: should web browsers report heartbleed? - hoodoof

Should new versions of web browsers report if the site you are visiting is affected by heartbleed?
======
mattkrea
I would like to see this.

Somewhat unrelated: what does everyone think of those privacy-centric
browsers? Aviator, Epic, maybe others. I haven't heard much else since they
hit HN but I just didn't trust them either.

A browser that actively scanned for security and privacy issues would be well
worth it in my opinion but unfortunately it could easily be hidden from user
that the same "secure" browser is reporting back to someone else.

